# Forum > News > Contests >  [Jessy's Monthly Giveaway] Month #3 — September 2016 — RAZER Stuff inside!

## Annaisha

Hi everybody,

As mentioned in my second thread, I'll be holding a third monthly giveaway. August rewarded 9 months of game-time and the winners have been announced --> Here <-- ([Jessy's Monthly Giveaway] Month #2 — August 2016 — Free Game Time, Multiple Winners!)

Of course there is also going to be an October thread, and all you need to do to participate is post in this thread *once* a month.

Shipping costs are completely covered by me, even if you live in Japan!  :Smile: 

Every month there will be two (2) winners, with the first winner the greater prize. of course. So what do we have for September?





*For this third month (September, 2016) I'll be giving away a:
[Razer Chroma Keyboard] (keyboard layout at winner's choice)) to the first winner and a Razer Naga Chroma to the runner up!*

** Prizes may be switched between the winners if both parties agree to do so. This should be done prior to sending me your address for shipment.

This is not a Region-Limited contest, so feel free to participate, no matter which region you're playing at!

 and 

_(Click images to take yourself to their official product home page)_
The prizes will be brand new -and never used (of course) and shipped to a physical address. Make ure you have a delivery address when you participate, in case you win..  :Smile: 





*Duplicate posting will disqualify you from the giveaway. Keep it fair, everybody can only enter once a month. This includes duplicate account posting.
I will ask a Moderator or Admin to double check if you used duplicate accounts to increases your chance, in which case, you have no chance to win at all.*

----------


## Ashoran

I'd love to join. Thanks.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kenneth

Count me in , lucky #2

----------


## jimmys96

I believe in the t(h)ree! Thank you for hosting these ^^

----------


## Poopzoor

Maybe ill get lucky this time  :Big Grin:

----------


## scrappyballz

Yes Please thank you for another great give away

----------


## Sychotix

Might as well try.

----------


## MisterPepsi

Going in for another one, thanks againg for these man!

----------


## jgreen

I'm using $10 keyboard, winning one of these would be nice  :Smile: 

I live in Australia, if the shipping cost is too much, please feel free to scrap my entry - I completely understand  :Smile: 

Thanks.

----------


## Averyx

:Smile:  you are so generous!

----------


## jimmyamd

this is the best prize so far  :Big Grin:

----------


## DeMoN

as usual i'm in it to win it!

----------


## Kasenas

Great of you to do these kinds of giveaways, the prizes are simply Amazing  :Embarrassment:

----------


## oxytech

Gona try my luck maybe i will win.

Thanks again for the giveaways!

----------


## Kidorano

Hyyyyped! :3

----------


## Hapiguy

Count me in, ma'am!  :Wink: 
Good luck to all!!!

----------


## shahinpb

Really appreciate these giveaways! ♥
I hope I win  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Xenophik

Let's GO !!! <3

----------


## gippy

Thanks for the giveaway, goodluck to all

----------


## Someonekw

i just spilled some coke on my keyboard few days ago and it became so sticky hope i win XD

----------


## tvl

i hope i win , last month a thunderstorm destroyed my pc so i can use every part >.<

----------


## matisyahu

my logitech mouse just broke down and im using a crappy mouse which is too small for my hand till finances get better , this means i must win right guys?

----------


## Lemour

Good luck eveyone :>

----------


## furion234

All aboard the hype train

----------


## neuron

Lots of respect for Jessy Boosting! Oh and i can really use a new mouse  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Edit: Good luck to all of you!

----------


## SkillzFirez

I fell in love with the Razer Chroma keyboard when I first got to try it on Gamescom this year.

It's incredible but sadly a bit too expensive imo.

I wouldn't mind to win it though!

Thanks for the chance Jessy.

----------


## faplo

very impressive, thx

----------


## TehVoyager

entering. thanks for the contest  :Smile:

----------


## Sim44

Very nice, Gl all.

----------


## bezerker08

Wow! Thanks again ~

----------


## dismalangel

Dropping an entry! Hope i win!  :Wink:

----------


## Semord85

Very nice of you to do this! Hope I get lucky  :Big Grin:

----------


## Jaladhjin

Had to check to see if I'd already entered.. doesn't look like it.. so here I go.. fingers crossed :-D

----------


## brooklyn96

Say hi SEPTEMBER! I hope i'll lucky in this month.

----------


## lokidaecon

wow! i've just joined a few weeks ago and found this giveaway! dropping an entry, hope i'll be lucky :Smile:

----------


## dethsnayke

Well I doubt I'll win but no point not trying since my keyboard is dying  :Big Grin:

----------


## spammero

Entering again!! thanks a lot man and good luck to everyone  :Smile:

----------


## Annaisha

I don't think people think these contests are a scam, but perhaps the winners of the two previous months could confirm delivery of their prizes? Thinking of something cool for October.  :Smile: 

Thanks all for participating!

----------


## Superzozo

Hi,

I can confirm that I received my prize + I had a huge problem with bnet account (couldn't add the gametime even though the code worked) so they contacted a GM and added it manually. Really good support and kind people  :Smile:

----------


## MisterPepsi

I can confirm that I got my prize and I can show proof too if needed.Jessy.Boosting is one of the few memebrs on OC with legit and good contests.  :Big Grin:

----------


## coderx2

Hey hows it goin? Sya

----------


## Falkeid

#Pray4Harambe

----------


## General Barcode

Thanks for doing this on a monthly basis. Good Sh*t

----------


## tihifniz

Why isnt this a mouse, mine just broke xD could use a new keyboard aswell tho.

Also i just wanted to confirm that Jessy is legit, i won her first giveaway and received my prize within 1 week: Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet

----------


## Annaisha

> Why isnt this a mouse, mine just broke xD could use a new keyboard aswell tho.
> 
> Also i just wanted to confirm that Jessy is legit, i won her first giveaway and received my prize within 1 week: Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet


There is a mouse to win. Every month there are two items you can win. First month were plushies. Second month three -and six months of game time respectively, and this contest a DeathStalker Chroma Keyboard and a Naga Chroma Mouse, the one with 12 side buttons. Check my first post.  :Smile:

----------


## Zaphry

Lets see if I have luck this time  :Big Grin:

----------


## liffe

Really cool of you doing this hope i have some luck :Smile:

----------


## LeRaRhK

I'm also in! really nice giveaways

----------


## oyvind99

A new keyboard would be amazing! My current one is at the end of its life...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Zothiel

Everything is possible! :P New keyboard ftw

----------


## MrNoble

Thanks jessy!

----------


## JonnyJa

freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee stufff yeaaaaaaaaaaa  :Smile:

----------


## dongovor

my favorite mouse... let's try)

----------


## Eardog

Wow! So much love to you :3 Wishin good luck to everyone, luckiest guy/gal shall win!

----------


## Kentus

Participating again  :Smile:

----------


## Kentus

> I don't think people think these contests are a scam, but perhaps the winners of the two previous months could confirm delivery of their prizes? Thinking of something cool for October. 
> 
> Thanks all for participating!


Can confirm delivery of my price!  :Smile:  Thanks one more time  :Smile: 

13951065_10202180187063199_1815364418_o.jpg

----------


## Kevina

Hello! I would love to participate in this.  :Big Grin:

----------


## ShadowXylex

Why not, free stuff!

----------


## regelgu

Would love to win the mouse!

----------


## GoldStar5

Hey, I really need a new keyboard ;D

----------


## artemarkantos

Let me in=)
Good luck to all!!!

----------


## EvidenceAA

I'm so in, thanks for the Giveaway and gl to everybody  :Smile:

----------


## Innit

I'd love to join aswell. Appreciate the giveaways Jessy!

----------


## skipper1

I'm in once again  :Big Grin:

----------


## lyasviel

Let me join, godbless you for the giveaway  :Smile:

----------


## The_Raxter

Im In  :Smile:  hope I win

----------


## WhoBattle

Im in omg thank you  :Big Grin:

----------


## pewpewlazerz

Feel free to pm me for my address. I know I won  :Wink:

----------


## aiTMaster

Wow, I would love to get a decent Mouse & Keyboard

Good luck everybody

----------


## huffwin

Id love a chance to win thanks for that chance!

----------


## zazasLT

OMG wanna!!

----------


## EPKGO99

Id love to join and hopefully win  :Smile:

----------


## Vertex Killswitch

Joining gl everyone.

----------


## Pokebuy

Awesome giveaway man!

----------


## PQQT

Fingers Crossed...  :Cool:

----------


## bazshi

In it to win it arrr

----------


## Sweking

Might as well enter. 
Gl everyone!

----------


## albertito22

Me me em eme me

----------


## wealdhere

Alex O is alway with you ;D gl to me ^^ and thanky you  :Smile:

----------


## husobaba1903

*Appreciate this and such good things for a giveaway.Count me in and GL to everyone.*

----------


## lordangelo1019

count me in thank you hoping for the best

----------


## SummonerOne

Good luck to everyone.

----------


## scadouche

Good luck everyone!

----------


## meishie

Such a great contest! I'm definitely entering [emoji2] Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## sl350

Good luck all and thank you!

----------


## Dehuhn

I dont know why you are doing this, but it sounds great. Good Luck all! I def. need a new keyboard :P

----------


## Wallclock

Wow this is awesome!!

----------


## kdylim

can i join?  :Big Grin:

----------


## yarroh

putmeinthegamecoach

----------


## nav4321

im aboard the ship too! thnx

----------


## ot4ku1992

Oh, this looks awesome! Count me in.

----------


## Harambeqt

Im in . Q.Qddd

----------


## Florians

Fingers crossed  :Big Grin:  

Thanks a lot for all the cool giveaways!!

----------


## Kuro091

All regions ? EVEN JAPAN ? PER MONTH ?

You might be the most generous person on the internet (That I've met), sir.

Count me in and finger crossed  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## DoggTree

Count me in! would love that  :Smile:

----------


## Annaisha

Only 4 days left guys! Enter while you still can!

----------


## Analtorpedo

Let me win pls !

----------


## Dr. Doom

Ayeeee, Jessy! Boost me that awesome Keyboard and mouse! Much love, let's hope I get a go!

----------


## Annaisha

Oh I should have posted this in my original post, I do not pay for customs or whatever may be charged to your country. If you're living in Europe, it'll come free of charge, other parts of the worlds may get charged, even if sent as gift. The amount will be low, though. Possibly we can purchase in your country by credit card or Paypal. Crossing my fingers for European winners, even though I'm American (But living in Europe!).

----------


## The Maffyx

Posting, thanks for doing this!

----------


## Aurina

Could use a new keyboard! Thanks for doing this, again.

----------


## nicocba

Great giveaway! Good Luck for everyone

----------


## Sheetka

Count me in! *fingers crossed*

----------


## patriotic

awesome gift!

----------


## leozeul

Thanks, hope I win  :Big Grin:  once in my life

----------


## Shalaschaska

DRAW! I´m in!  :Big Grin: 

Thanks for such awsome giveaways!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Annaisha

Last day to enter for these prizes guys.  :Smile:

----------


## eg555

I am in  :Big Grin:

----------


## Peppifritz

Count me in

Thanks

----------


## Adlairo

Count me in :d

----------


## kennethas

#PrayPrayPray to Win

----------


## Unscrupulous

Tossing my name in, lets see what happens. Thanks for holding this

----------


## shotsofdeath98

Sure, may give away if it's the keyboard tho! Dont need 2  :Smile:

----------


## Xab3r

Sounds good, count me in

----------


## Annaisha

The month has come to an end, and so has this contest. Winners will be announced and PM'd soon. Meanwhile, please do suggest prizes for October's thread, I'll put that one up tomorrow. I need 2 prizes.

----------


## Annaisha

The first roll (1-115, as shown in both screenshots) turned out to be post *#99*. Congratulations Jessy.Boosting!
The second roll (1-115, as shown in the screenshots) turned out to be post *#2*. Congratulations <Placeholder to look up the post>! 

Date and time of the rolls can be found in my task bar.  :Smile: 

The first winner will have a pick between the *Chroma DeathStalker Keyboard* or the *Chroma Naga Mouse with 12 side-buttons*. The one not chosen, will be sent to the second winner.

Screenshot of the First Place Winner *( #99 )*:
http://content.screencast.com/users/...10-01_0028.png



Screenshot of the Second Place Winner *( #2 )*
http://content.screencast.com/users/...10-01_0029.png



You might have to click to enlarge the images, and scroll sideways, my monitor is 34".  :Smile:

----------


## Annaisha

Al right, #99 seemed to be Mself ([Jessy's Monthly Giveaway] Month #3 — September 2016 — RAZER Stuff inside!) again (second time I win in my own contest). Haha, a new first place winner will be rolled and posted in a new post.

It turns out to be #48 as First Place Winner and #2 as Second Place winner, a new post following below. Sorry for it getting messingby rolling myself. I don't want to remove it, to prove I'm staying honest.

----------


## Annaisha

*SO The mess cleaned up, here are the lucky winners:*

The first roll (1-115, as shown in both screenshots) turned out to be post *#99*. Congratulations Jessy.Boosting!
The first roll (1-115, as shown in the screenshots) turned out to be post *#48*. Congratulations LeRaRhK! 
The second roll (1-115, as shown in the screenshots) turned out to be post *#2*. Congratulations Ashoran! 


RANDOM.ORG - True Random Number Service was used to pick the winners. Date and time of the rolls can be found in my task bar.  :Smile: 

The first winner will have a pick between the *Chroma DeathStalker Keyboard* or the *Chroma Naga Mouse with 12 side-buttons*. The one not chosen, will be sent to the second winner.

Screenshot of the First Place Winner *( #48 — LeRaRhK )*:
http://content.screencast.com/users/...10-01_0053.png



Screenshot of the Second Place Winner *( #2 — Ashoran )*
http://content.screencast.com/users/...10-01_0029.png



You might have to click to enlarge the images, and scroll sideways, my monitor is 34".  :Smile: 

Both of you will receive a PM, as both prizes are equally good, depending on your current keyboard/mouse situation, I'll let the first place winner choose first, and send the other prize to the second winner. They're both nice, nevertheless.

Be sure to check your inboxes, and stay tuned for tomorrow's October thread with new prizes, new chances, and hopefully not a third month where I come out as first place winner!

----------


## Ashoran

Thanks Jessy!!! :3

----------


## Annaisha

LeRaRhK (the first place winner) has been inactive for two weeks now. He also had very little to no posts. I might restrict my future contests more in the future to reward active community members and put some sort of requirements, 

LeRaRhK has *three (3)*  days to answer to my PM. If he does not reply within that time frame, Ashoran will be given the first prize winner spot, and a new winner will be picked by random.org RNG.

So LeRaRhK if you're reading this, you have until the third of October to answer to my PM. If no answer is received, a new winner will be picked.

----------


## liffe

48 damn so close to be me :Big Grin:  i was 47XD

----------


## LeRaRhK

Thanks Jess! its awsome! I will finally replace my old 4$ keyboard! OMG Xmas mooved in october for me!

----------


## Zothiel

Very nice gifts guys! keep it going!

----------


## Hapiguy

Congrats y'all!!  :Wink: 
Better luck next month to those who didn't win!

----------


## Annaisha

This giveaway has ended, winners have been messaged, contact details have been received and prizes will be shipped out very soon (there was a couple of days delay due to me not realizing both winners, one from Bosnia and the other Romania, are actually in Europe. I was trying to figure out the best way to avoid customs,but if it's Europe, there are none, so both of them should keep an eye on a courier delivering their prize.  :Smile: 

The new thread will be up soon. I'll link it here when it is.

----------


## Annaisha

The new thread is now up and running. New chances for everone! 

[Jessy's Monthly Giveaway] Month #4 — October 2016 — Battle.net Gift Balance

----------


## GoldStar5

I'm in  :Smile:  10char

----------


## Annaisha

An update on September's rewards. They were slightly delayed, but have been shipped today (Tuesday) and both winners should receive their parcels soon.

Proof of shipping (both on the same receipt)

(Click to enlarge)

----------


## Annaisha

Tracking: http://track.bpost.be/btr/web/#/sear...7256BE&lang=en

----------


## LeRaRhK

keyboard has arrived thanks Jessy its a rlly cool gadget!
Jessy.Boosting is 100% safe and its a gamer of its word!
I recomand Jessy.boosting for all services!

----------


## Ashoran

Nothing here yet :3 I'll just wait it out, feelsbadman :gusta:

----------


## Annaisha

You'll get it! :P

----------


## LeRaRhK

Ur mouse Will Arrive 100% sure I just had a friend at the Post office in my City that called me, knowing me personal.
That's why i got the keyboard faster, usually the post office keep's the package 1-2 days for stamps and paperwork!

----------


## Ashoran

Got the mouse, it's amazing !!! thanks jessy, good luck guys on the next one  :Smile:

----------

